# NY in transit plates



## Mel8585 (Aug 2, 2021)

I have a NY state driving license , but have a rental place in MA, I am going to buy a car in NY from a dealer , have them issue me a in transit NY plate, then i can drive to MA and i will register the car in MA , so that i can claim transportation benefits my company has.
Yes the company policy states only MA plates can claim transportation benefits

is this possible??

else the other option is to drive the car with NY plates till 11months and i re-register the car with MA plates , as i commute monday to thursday to MA and fridays back to NY


----------



## Bt7934 (Mar 16, 2021)

Transfer your registration and title from out of state


If you are moving to Massachusetts, you will need to transfer your vehicle’s registration and title to Massachusetts to drive legally.




www.mass.gov





If you use a smaller insurance agent they’ll usually take care of the all the RMV paperwork for you.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

What?
Your written expression is hard to follow. Define "rental place" is it a residence? Then you say you "commute monday to thursday to MA" do you mean you drive into Mass Monday morning, stay over through Thursday evening, then return to NY on Friday?

SO you want to register a vehicle in Mass, reside in Mass and operate said vehicle around 57% of the time with your NY Licence? All to squeeze some mileage benefit from your employer?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

mpd61 said:


> What?
> Your written expression is hard to follow. Define "rental place" is it a residence? Then you say you "commute monday to thursday to MA" do you mean you drive into Mass Monday morning, stay over through Thursday evening, then return to NY on Friday?
> 
> SO you want to register a vehicle in Mass, reside in Mass and operate said vehicle around 57% of the time with your NY Licence? All to squeeze some mileage benefit from your employer?


Well whe you put it like that it sounds like the OP is asking for cops' advice to break the law and/or defraud their company.


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

HistoryHound said:


> Well whe you put it like that it sounds like the OP is asking for cops' advice to break the law and/or defraud their company.


I mean… we are one of the best groups to ask… other than insurance investigators


----------



## Mel8585 (Aug 2, 2021)

lol .. no no u guys got me wrong , not trying to defraud anyone .. insurance has told me they will insure my MA plate car with a NY state license. 
basically I will drive my NY car to MA , park at my company and then use my MA car from Monday to Thursday , Thursday evening i will drive my NY state plate car back to NY for 3 days .. 

Basically i am claiming transportation miles for the MA vehicle when i am using it in MA for work ... and i make the trip back to NY or to MA using my NY state car .. its technically not work .. 

what i am wanting to know is when i buy car from a NY dealership , can i use NY intransit plates when i drive the car over to MA? from what i read as long as i dun hold a MA driving license , i can use a NY in transit plate in MA


----------



## Mel8585 (Aug 2, 2021)

Bt7934 said:


> Transfer your registration and title from out of state
> 
> 
> If you are moving to Massachusetts, you will need to transfer your vehicle’s registration and title to Massachusetts to drive legally.
> ...


i am just trying to prepare for the worst .. as i want to purchase the car and settle all paperwork on that day. Just that MA RMV requires a insurance company to signed / stamped on the RTA form.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Mel8585 said:


> basically I will drive my NY car to MA , *park at my company and then use my MA car from Monday to Thursday* , Thursday evening i will drive my NY state plate car back to NY for 3 days ..
> 
> *Basically i am claiming transportation miles for the MA vehicle when i am using it in MA for work* ... and i make the trip back to NY or to MA using my NY state car .. its technically not work ..


OK so you purchased another complete separate vehicle, with the additional taxes, insurance and operating/maintenance costs, to claim a mileage benefit from your company for 3.5 to 4 days weekly?
At what point in the future does your mileage benefit break even with the purchase and operating costs of the vehicle sitting in Mass every weekend? Is this core math?


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Technically you should transfer your license to MA - - however I've seen the RMV do some seriously shady stuff using out of state licenses on registrations. 

I get what you're trying to do, why not just register your car in MA now? 

You'll want to make sure you don't also need a MA license for those benefits. 

More pressing though, is where you intend to to vote and are you planning to vote in both States? 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Mel8585 (Aug 2, 2021)

mpd61 said:


> OK so you purchased another complete separate vehicle, with the additional taxes, insurance and operating/maintenance costs, to claim a mileage benefit from your company for 3.5 to 4 days weekly?
> At what point in the future does your mileage benefit break even with the purchase and operating costs of the vehicle sitting in Mass every weekend? Is this core math?


MA registration , sales ,inspection tax etc which i incured , the company is covering for me....



Sooty said:


> Technically you should transfer your license to MA - - however I've seen the RMV do some seriously shady stuff using out of state licenses on registrations.
> 
> I get what you're trying to do, why not just register your car in MA now?
> 
> ...


i spoken to MA RMV and yes i can register and title the car without having a MA license , my US passport or SSN card will be enough PROOF OF LAWFUL PRESENCE for RMV .. i wont argue with RMV on this  link To be fair NY DMV also accepts US passport as proof of lawful presence , do not need a NY license to register and title a car in NY 


i abstain from vote .. too much politics to digest if u get what i mean


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Ya’ll need to save these posts. The RICO case will be awesome.


----------

